# Relief Carving Bench



## EdsCustomWoodCrafts (Sep 21, 2014)

I am in the research phase of building a relief carving bench.. And I can't seem to find a version I'm happy with… I'd like the bench top to have varying degrees of angles almost like a tilt do as that benchtop is parallel to me when I'm carving and flat sometimes as well..

I've built many a bench but the the whole mechanics of raising and lowering the bench is hard to figure out

So if anyone has any plans , be a pal and send them my way

I guess I'm looking for something like the bench below.


----------



## zwwizard (Mar 30, 2008)

Here is the one that I made a few years ago. http://www.picturetrail.com/sfx/album/view/553051


----------



## EdsCustomWoodCrafts (Sep 21, 2014)

> Here is the one that I made a few years ago. http://www.picturetrail.com/sfx/album/view/553051
> 
> - zwwizard


Thanks just what I needed


----------



## EdsCustomWoodCrafts (Sep 21, 2014)

> Here is the one that I made a few years ago. http://www.picturetrail.com/sfx/album/view/553051
> 
> - zwwizard
> 
> ...


By the way what is the jig knob at the right hand side it looks like it's connected to sometging


----------



## zwwizard (Mar 30, 2008)

I had a flex shaft tool hanging from it. You can just make it out in about the 4th picture down.


----------

